# Vacuum Breaker Replacement



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Last year I was using the black tank flush when I heard screaming from inside. Water was leaking bad and I tracked the source to under the bathroom sink. There's a little black box which I presume is the vacuum breaker box that was leaking when I turned the water on the black tank flush.

So my question is, what have some of you done to replace this? Could I just bypass this and couple the line together?

Thanks.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I just replaced mine with a Hose Bibb Vacuum Beaker screwed on to the outside inlet. Technically, it does not really meet code, but since I am the only one that ever uses the system, and I always make sure to disconnect the hose when I am not flushing the tank, I am comfortable with it - almost every campground already has backflow preventer on each hose bib ....


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

ob277rl said:


> So you're the reason the water tasted funny at the RV Park, LOL. Bill & Kate how is your 277RL holding up for you, I think I am getting to the end of modding on ours. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


The closest we have been to Texas is Florida, so I doubt it backed up that far ..... LOL

Spent over 35 years in the water utility business, so I am very aware of what could happen am very careful...

The 277RL is treating us well. Only problems were lack of sealant around the edge of the kitchen counter resulting in it warping, no drainage or ventilation in the outside galley, and the stupid cheap a** Chinese tires .... all easily taken care of ....


----------



## Mike M (Mar 22, 2014)

CaptFX4 said:


> Last year I was using the black tank flush when I heard screaming from inside. Water was leaking bad and I tracked the source to under the bathroom sink. There's a little black box which I presume is the vacuum breaker box that was leaking when I turned the water on the black tank flush.
> 
> So my question is, what have some of you done to replace this? Could I just bypass this and couple the line together?
> 
> Thanks.


I thought I would mention this since I didn't see it in any of the replies. Did you have the black water outlet valve open before you turned the water on to the black tank flush? I had a friend that turned the water on first and his leaked like crazy in the same place yours did and that was his only problem. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bill & Kate said:


> The closest we have been to Texas is Florida, so I doubt it backed up that far ..... LOL
> 
> Spent over 35 years in the water utility business, so I am very aware of what could happen am very careful...


32 years in the water treatment (drinking water) industry here... And, yes, done right, it's not a problem.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

same thing happened to us. we obtained guidance from this site. bought the part and it easily screwed on. no problems. check my older posts for more details.


----------

